# hdmi to analog rca input tv



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to get hdmi to work with an old school analog tv with rca inputs. I bought an adapter cable off ebay but I can't get it to work.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Since HDMI is a Digital signal and RCA inputs are Analog (even component is Analog) you would need to get a Digital to Analog converter for HDMI->RCA, they are set-top boxes, and usually introduce some kind of additional latency between actions and the picture on screen.


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have seen those on ebay. I can't get any signal even to a digital tv. I haven't been able to make the webtop hack or nebtop to work. I wonder if its just an issue with eclipse and ics4bionic both. May need to unsafe and try stock 902.


----------



## NoizeyDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought this from amazon for my tablet and it does the trick - http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Composite-S-Video-Converter-3RCA/dp/B0047PDBP0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329404191&sr=8-2

Kind of a lot of hardware to cart around, but the single cable method won't work.


----------



## IA10ECN (Jan 18, 2012)

The webtop mod does not work on the safe side... only on unsafe


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

That's what I was afeared of. Have to unsafe and try again.Probably need one of those converter boxes too. $44 is still cheaper than a new tv!


----------



## IA10ECN (Jan 18, 2012)

The HD station is dropping in price almost daily on Amazon. I just picked it up for $60. Pricey but worth it to me for travel.


----------

